# Using a jumper battery for "house power"



## Wild Ty Laserbeam (Oct 18, 2012)

So I've bought a van and in a while I'll be back out on the road. It's a 97 ford aerostar cargo van for those interested. Anyway, I'm building up the living space a bit (insulation, curtains, bed platform) and I would really like to have some house power. I've been doing some research, but I would rather go the easiest way about it. I've seen those roadside emergency batteries with the jumpers and air pump and it seems to me a good option would be charging it at walmart/houses/while driving and using the ac outlets at night for maybe a computer and some lights. 

So, all that said, the real question that I can't find an answer for is, can these be discharged and recharged over and over without harm to the battery? Anybody know?

Also, does anybody have any other quick/cheap/dirty solutions to house power? All the van dwelling sites out there are people with good jobs and real money and the need for fucking hot water and heaters and shit. I don't need all that.

thanx

(ps - I won't be able to respond to replies often, as this site doesn't really work right on my computer)


----------



## ped (Oct 18, 2012)

No. The plates in starting batteries are wafered so they have more surface area and therefore can give large amps burst for starting but don't actually become discharged very much under noraml use. When you recharge any battery you cause the plates to swell and thus deteriorate. So these things being sponge like will not last nowhere near as many discharge cycles.

Deepcycle batteries are solid plates. They can't give short, high amp outputs but they can stand much deeper and frequent cycling at lower loads before the lead plates disintegrate. (below ~15A)

A 120AH deepcycle is about $85 at walmart. Go with that.

Charge it with a standard taper charger plugged into an inverter running from the cig port as you drive down the road. Don't use a smart charger as it'll draw too much current for your alternator.

For the best cost-life ratio avoid discharging below 50%. So one of those batteries will run a laptop about 15hrs without too deep of a discharge.

If you have around $200 to spare you can get a very nice solar setup that will give you all the charge you need so you don't have to burn gas to refill the battery.

You can always try junk yards or even golf courses for old batteries too.


----------



## ped (Oct 19, 2012)

Another thing is you have to keep batteries charged all the time. You can't let them sit discharged for days or weeks on end. It causes sulfation of the plates and the thing won't hold a charge under load. It'll get progressively worse as it ages. So it's not like you can charge it once a week and use it here and there. That's why a solar panel in conjuction with your alternator makes alot of sense financially. It will go a long way in prolonging the battery life by keeping it topped off everyday.


----------



## Eager (Oct 21, 2012)

What ped said is right. Only deep cell batteries hold up to that kind of continual charging/discharging, but even then it really fucks over the battery.

Honestly with as much travelling as it sounds like youre gonna do in this thing I'd just save up and get a battery isolator, so your van recharges the deep cell while you're moving.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Oct 22, 2012)

AGM batteries are best for this kind of use. Absorbed Glass Mat. They do make deep cycle versions. They can handle a deeper discharge, and greater charging rates. Optima is one brand. Sometimes they can be found at commercial battery depots..used for a good price. I use one as my main battery in my old diesel rabbit to run my sound, and lights and stuff, and another as my pirate radio battery. They have both lasted a few years now...and I bag them hard at times. IF you have a van..great..perhaps get some solar. If your running two or more batteries, you may want to get a good battery isolator, one that is the right hook-up and type for your alternator. Battery switches are handy too.

Good luck, I encourage you to read up. Marine electrical books rock, try and pick one up..it's all in there.


----------



## Earth (Oct 22, 2012)

Someone mentioned solar, that's how I've been keeping both my batteries in my mighty diesel van fully charged while its off the road.
Just keep in mind that if you go that route, you might have to install a regulator otherwise your solar set up can overcharge your battery(s).


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam (Nov 6, 2012)

"A 120AH deepcycle is about $85 at walmart. Go with that.

Charge it with a standard taper charger plugged into an inverter running from the cig port as you drive down the road. Don't use a smart charger as it'll draw too much current for your alternator.

For the best cost-life ratio avoid discharging below 50%. So one of those batteries will run a laptop about 15hrs without too deep of a discharge."

That is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks so much, ped. And everybody. Solar is something I'd like to get down the line. I just got fired so all of the electrical system will be put on hold. 

Any good tips of quick and dirty insulation for a cargo van?


----------

